# AF vs BYU



## stablebuck

GO AIR FORCE!!! -*|*-


----------



## proutdoors

Since you have yet to pay up on the wager from last year, do you want to go double or nothing?


----------



## stablebuck

I believe I received a charity pardon on that debt. I think I'll pass on the wager this year and then my falcons will be more likely to win just to spite my absence of monetary gain from it. Should be a good game nonetheless...we'll see how "good" those huskies really were.


----------



## GaryFish

Bronco beats Air Force. I don't know what it is, but as the DC at both New Mexico and BYU, and then the last five years as head coach, he beats Air Force. And it isn't close. BYU wins this one by at least 2 TDs. Some interesting trivia about BYU-Air Force
BYU has won every year since '04, with the closest margin of victory being in '08 - 14 points. 
Since '04, BYU has scored at least 31 points in every game against AFA. 
Since '04, BYU has given up 21, 24, 6, 14, 41, and 24 points. (In the 41 point game, BYU scored 62)
In '02 and '03 - the years AFA won, they beat BYU by a combined 76-19. Gotta love/hate the Crowton era!
If history is an indicator, based on the last six years, BYU should win this game by about 35-21 - two touchdowns.


----------



## stablebuck

you have a bad attitude... *(u)*


----------



## proutdoors

Charity? I am a cold-hearted SOB, charity is not allowed in my world. :O--O: 

I predict BYU wins by double digits, as Gary pointed out, Bronco has got the Falcon's number, and I think BYU's defense is better this year than last year.


----------



## Huge29

proutdoors said:


> I think BYU's defense is better this year than last year.


Coach Calhoon not only said that Heaps will likely be the best QB that BYU has ever had, but that their corners are also likely the best they have ever had. Gotta go with the Y on this one, but for the following week, hard to give the nod to the Y there against #17. 
I think the D will be sound and the O seems to always be there since Anae's second year.


----------



## Riverrat77

stablebuck said:


> GO AIR FORCE!!! -*|*-


I'll be pullin for em... hopefully they can keep history from repeating itself.


----------



## coyoteslayer

BYU will be getting their first loss today, and Bronco's undefeated streak will be coming to an end.


----------



## kochanut

down with the poligimy!!*


IM KIDDING!!! but seriously GO AIR FORCE!!!!






* its a joke, dont take offense to it


----------



## coyoteslayer

What did I tell ya? :^8^: BYU sucks this year. Another reason to go independent. They no longer can compete like they have in the past.

I wonder when the BYU crickets will start chirping. -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


Maybe a lot of BYU fans like Huge and Garyfish are to busy BBQing their crow.


----------



## Dodger

coyoteslayer said:


> What did I tell ya? :^8^: BYU sucks this year. Another reason to go independent. They no longer can compete like they have in the past.
> 
> I wonder when the BYU crickets will start chirping. -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-
> 
> Maybe a lot of BYU fans like Huge and Garyfish are to busy BBQing their crow.


On the basis of a single loss, you can definitively say that BYU can't compete like they have in the past?

You know, it's always been amazing to me how folks are so quick to deride BYU. But, it is my experience that BYU folks are not as quick to deride Utah or USU when they lose.

Maybe BYU is easy to hate or something?

In any case, your sig quote is ironic, no?



coyoteslayer said:


> "They say you can judge someone by the friends they keep. That may be true, but I think you can also judge someone by their enemies"


----------



## coyoteslayer

> On the basis of a single loss, you can definitively say that BYU can't compete like they have in the past?
> 
> You know, it's always been amazing to me how folks are so quick to deride BYU. But, it is my experience that BYU folks are not as quick to deride Utah or USU when they lose.


Yeah pretty much if they keep up with this two QB series. They need to take the bullet a few more times and give Jake Heaps more experience. BYU cannot continue with Riley running all the time. Jake Heaps will also make a lot of mistakes because he's new, but he isn't going to get better if they have him sit more on the sidelines.


----------



## Dodger

That's your opinion, and you are entitled to it. But, it is an opinion that is unfounded. :O||: 

It is common for any program to not do as well as a previous year when a new quarterback takes the helm. In this case, there is no rational relationship between the determination to go independent and BYU's perceived ability to compete as they "have in the past."

One year with a mediocre season still isn't going to have any bearing on BYU's national reputation. No one is going to think less of USC because they will have a lousy year this year. No one thinks less of Notre Dame because they have dropped off the face of the map. Actually, I think the opposite is true. People want those schools to do well because they have done well in the past. 

Here, you don't even have a mediocre season to compare against. You have one game. That's a pretty small sample size with which to relegate BYU to the closet of irrelevance or a perceive a decreased ability to compete, "as they have in the past." 

And, I'm not sure your advice will be well received by the cougar faithful. You're not exactly looking out for their best interests. -Ov-


----------



## coyoteslayer

> And, I'm not sure your advice will be well received by the cougar faithful. You're not exactly looking out for their best interests


.

BINGO!! It's fun stirring the pot -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- with some of the BYU fans.



> It is common for any program to not do as well as a previous year when a new quarterback takes the helm.


True, but when you have QBs like Jordan Wynn and Cain then it makes life a lot easier to win games. Riley Nelson isn't a good QB and I don't know about Jake Heaps because they benched him the second half.


----------



## Riverrat77

Dodger said:


> You know, it's always been amazing to me how folks are so quick to deride BYU. But, it is my experience that BYU folks are not as quick to deride Utah or USU when they lose.


BS... this goes just as equally both ways. I was a fan of neither for a long time and the Y fans are JUST AS GUILTY as the U fans. If anything, the USU fans are the least outspoken of the three. That being said, there is no denying my unadulterated HATRED of the Y so I was ecstatic to see them lose to the Academy today. I will be the first to admit that I hate the Y, have always, will always and will try to influence anyone I know to hate the Y. Its just the way it is.... some of the fans aren't so bad, but the Y is just something I despise. Fire away. 8)

Oh... and GOOOOO FALCONS!!! Congrats on bucking history Stablebuck.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Florida ST will be the next loss of the season. Nevada will give them problems at home. I cannot believe I'm saying this, BUT BYU might be in for a long night against Utah State.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I have a possible solution: bench everyone named Riley. Did you see those punts? Holy cow, 1 and 12 yards on consecutive kicks. My little girl kicks farther! I agree with coyoteslayer :shock: . I think BYU should just take their lumps this year and let Heaps develop at QB.


----------



## Huge29

That was bad! Riley does not appear to be the answer, but the defense was equally as bad. I can't believe how the pitch man was not covered all game except for about three plays. I thought the Y had this because the Y is at least normally sound in execution/tackling. It does not look good for next week, hopefully not quite as bad as last year. 

Dodger-a piece of advice-don't expect a logical discussion with CS...that should save you from banging your head on the desk.


----------



## GaryFish

I've not seen the game but I definatly called it wrong. I was on a family roadtrip today, and just got in at 1:25 AM. So Coyote- I'm not dodging anything. The only game I saw was through Greg Wrubel's eyes on the radio. I'll reserve anything else about it until I can fire up the TiVo tomorrow while I'm skipping sunday school. From what it sounded like, the game was an utter freaking disaster after the first quarter. But like I said, I'll give my hopefully realistic breakdown after I watch it. 

FWIW - I didn't catch a single down of the ute game today either so I'll not comment on that, other than it looks like from the score they beat UNLV. Good job?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Dodger-a piece of advice-don't expect a logical discussion with CS...that should save you from banging your head on the desk.


This is very Ironic coming from you because a lot of times you're taking out your back side. How is the crow, Daniel?



> That was bad! Riley does not appear to be the answer, but the defense was equally as bad.


Defense, Offense, and Special Teams all sucked. I think BYU paid some kids to play for them at the game because BYU didn't show up to play at ALL!!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I've not seen the game but I definatly called it wrong. I was on a family roadtrip today, and just got in at 1:25 AM. So Coyote- I'm not dodging anything. The only game I saw was through Greg Wrubel's eyes on the radio. I'll reserve anything else about it until I can fire up the TiVo tomorrow while I'm skipping sunday school. From what it sounded like, the game was an utter freaking disaster after the first quarter. But like I said, I'll give my hopefully realistic breakdown after I watch it.
> 
> FWIW - I didn't catch a single down of the ute game today either so I'll not comment on that, other than it looks like from the score they beat UNLV. Good job?


I know you aren't dodging anything, but when you watch the game you are going to be upset with the way the WHOLE team played on defense, offense, and special teams.

BYU fans were saying that BYU's defense is/was better than last years, BUT Airforce had *409 *yds rushing. :lol: :lol: :lol:

The Utes had a good showing this time, but another blocked punt. Kyle isn't to happy with that. Cain can still throw the ball well.


----------



## Dodger

Riverrat77 said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, it's always been amazing to me how folks are so quick to deride BYU. But, it is my experience that BYU folks are not as quick to deride Utah or USU when they lose.
> 
> 
> 
> BS... this goes just as equally both ways. I was a fan of neither for a long time and the Y fans are JUST AS GUILTY as the U fans. If anything, the USU fans are the least outspoken of the three. That being said, there is no denying my unadulterated HATRED of the Y so I was ecstatic to see them lose to the Academy today. I will be the first to admit that I hate the Y, have always, will always and will try to influence anyone I know to hate the Y. Its just the way it is.... some of the fans aren't so bad, but the Y is just something I despise. Fire away. 8)
> 
> Oh... and GOOOOO FALCONS!!! Congrats on bucking history Stablebuck.
Click to expand...

I agree that USU fans are generally the least outspoken and I disagree with pretty much everything else.

When the Utes lose, cougars are not as fast to kick them when they are down as Ute fans are to kick cougar fans when they are down. Look at this thread as an example.

And, Riverrat, while we agree on a lot of things, I suggest you reconsider your feeling towards the Y. You can be a Ute fan without the hate. If you truly hate the Y as much as you say, you are what is wrong with the rivalry. Justifying your behavior based on the behavior of the opponent leaves us all toothless and blind.


----------



## Dodger

coyoteslayer said:


> And, I'm not sure your advice will be well received by the cougar faithful. You're not exactly looking out for their best interests
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> BINGO!! It's fun stirring the pot -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- with some of the BYU fans.
> 
> [quote:2z5xsh6x]It is common for any program to not do as well as a previous year when a new quarterback takes the helm.
Click to expand...

True, but when you have QBs like Jordan Wynn and Cain then it makes life a lot easier to win games. Riley Nelson isn't a good QB and I don't know about Jake Heaps because they benched him the second half.[/quote:2z5xsh6x]

I notice you didn't respond to any of my points. I take that as an admission that you are full of it. Really, your gloating makes you look petty.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> When the Utes lose, cougars are not as fast to kick them when they are down as Ute fans are to kick cougar fans when they are down. Look at this thread as an example.


Oh this is pure crap and you know it. How long have you been watching football and following the BYU/Utah rivalry? It's the same very year. If the UTES lose then you will never hear the end of it.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I notice you didn't respond to any of my points. I take that as an admission that you are full of it. Really, your gloating makes you look petty.





> On the basis of a single loss, you can definitively say that BYU can't compete like they have in the past?
> 
> You know, it's always been amazing to me how folks are so quick to deride BYU. But, it is my experience that BYU folks are not as quick to deride Utah or USU when they lose.


Yeah pretty much if they keep up with this two QB series. They need to take the bullet a few more times and give Jake Heaps more experience. BYU cannot continue with Riley running all the time. Jake Heaps will also make a lot of mistakes because he's new, but he isn't going to get better if they have him sit more on the sidelines.

I answered part of your question and then I went to bed.


----------



## Dodger

Huge29 said:


> That was bad! Riley does not appear to be the answer, but the defense was equally as bad. I can't believe how the pitch man was not covered all game except for about three plays. I thought the Y had this because the Y is at least normally sound in execution/tackling. It does not look good for next week, hopefully not quite as bad as last year.
> 
> Dodger-a piece of advice-don't expect a logical discussion with CS...that should save you from banging your head on the desk.


It was a bad game. I don't necessarily think that Riley isn't the answer. Heaps demonstrated he can't move the ball yet. At least Nelson put points on the board. In 2 games, Heaps hasn't yet scored. I like Heaps. He looks great. But the rubber hits the road on the scoreboard, and that's where Nelson has produced.



Huge29 said:


> Dodger-a piece of advice-don't expect a logical discussion with CS...that should save you from banging your head on the desk.


I don't really expect a two-sided logical discussion. I'll let what I said speak for itself and leave the determination of which of us is right to the reader. I'm confident enough in my position.

He likes "stirring the pot." He thinks he got me upset when in reality he just ended up looking foolish for his unsubstantiated comments.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> He likes "stirring the pot." He thinks he got me upset when in reality he just ended up looking foolish for his unsubstantiated comments.


 -_O- -_O- -_O- That is funny that you would think that I got you upset? I think you look foolish for even making such a comment? Why would you be upset?


----------



## Dodger

coyoteslayer said:


> When the Utes lose, cougars are not as fast to kick them when they are down as Ute fans are to kick cougar fans when they are down. Look at this thread as an example.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is pure crap and you know it. How long have you been watching football and following the BYU/Utah rivalry? It's the same very year. If the UTES lose then you will never hear the end of it.
Click to expand...

You missed the part where you were supposed to take this thread as an example. How long did it take you to chime in after the game? 6:40 p.m. was what, about an hour?

See, that's where you are wrong. You are talking about 1 specific game - the BYU/Utah game. I am talking about the entire season.

If the Utes lose a regular season game to a non-BYU opponent, BYU fans, generally, are not there within an hour to start kicking them while they are down, as you have here.

Stay classy Utes. I hope it makes you feel better to be the sad little kings of a sad little hill.


----------



## Dodger

coyoteslayer said:


> I notice you didn't respond to any of my points. I take that as an admission that you are full of it. Really, your gloating makes you look petty.
> 
> 
> 
> [quote:248mvr18]On the basis of a single loss, you can definitively say that BYU can't compete like they have in the past?
> 
> You know, it's always been amazing to me how folks are so quick to deride BYU. But, it is my experience that BYU folks are not as quick to deride Utah or USU when they lose.
Click to expand...

Yeah pretty much if they keep up with this two QB series. They need to take the bullet a few more times and give Jake Heaps more experience. BYU cannot continue with Riley running all the time. Jake Heaps will also make a lot of mistakes because he's new, but he isn't going to get better if they have him sit more on the sidelines.

I answered part of your question and then I went to bed.[/quote:248mvr18]

Your "answer" is irrelevant to the question, as I pointed out in the rest of that post. Last night's performance is not indicative of any trend in BYU's ability to compete.


----------



## Dodger

coyoteslayer said:


> He likes "stirring the pot." He thinks he got me upset when in reality he just ended up looking foolish for his unsubstantiated comments.
> 
> 
> 
> -_O- -_O- -_O- That is funny that you would think that I got you upset? I think you look foolish for even making such a comment? Why would you be upset?
Click to expand...

Remember this?



coyoteslayer said:


> BINGO!! It's fun stirring the pot -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- with some of the BYU fans.


"It's funny that you would think that I got you upset." - That's not what I said. You aren't helping your case.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> You missed the part where you were supposed to take this thread as an example. How long did it take you to chime in after the game? 6:40 p.m. was what, about an hour?
> 
> See, that's where you are wrong. You are talking about 1 specific game - the BYU/Utah game. I am talking about the entire season.
> 
> If the Utes lose a regular season game to a non-BYU opponent, BYU fans, generally, are not there within an hour to start kicking them while they are down, as you have here.
> 
> Stay classy Utes. I hope it makes you feel better to be the sad little kings of a sad little hill.


I'm laughing so hard if you are actually serious. How long should have I waited? 2 hours, 4 hours, the next day? If the UTES lost to any team then BYU would be bashing just the same. There is another thread on another site where BYU fans were saying their win over Washington was better than the Utes win over Pitt.

Dude, you need to lighten up and not take things so seriously. We can poke fun at eachother teams at times. BUT we all know that it's just a game.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Dodger said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He likes "stirring the pot." He thinks he got me upset when in reality he just ended up looking foolish for his unsubstantiated comments.
> 
> 
> 
> -_O- -_O- -_O- That is funny that you would think that I got you upset? I think you look foolish for even making such a comment? Why would you be upset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO!! It's fun stirring the pot -O|o- -O|o- -O|o- with some of the BYU fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "It's funny that you would think that I got you upset." - That's not what I said. You aren't helping your case.
Click to expand...

 -_O- you are to much fun. Should we all have a group hug and hold hands and sing songs together too?

I never thought I ever got you upset, but it's funny that you would mention it.


----------



## coyoteslayer

BTW your thread about the Holy War was very entertaining to say the least. You asked both sides to be very civil. You also said that Bronco and Kyle should tell their fans to be nice to eachother, but then you go on to bash the BYU honor code. :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll: Your words speak volumes about you. It is ok to call you Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde.

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=21966

Maybe today then you can sing kumbaya songs with sensitive fans. BTW like it or not, but it's always been called a "Holy War"


----------



## Comrade Duck

A frustrating game to watch that is for sure. It's part of the game though. Take the good with the bad. The season is not lost. I don't expect a win this upcoming Saturday, but they should still be competitive with a good chance to win in most of their remaining games. I think this young team will only improve with experience as they develop.

I think the 2nd half was a pretty good indication of how their offense would look with Riley being the every down qb. I like Nelson, but with his limited ability to pass teams can load up on the run and minimize his strength. The kid can't throw. Heap's first series was actually going really well until JJ coughed it up in the redzone. He hasn't led a scoring drive, but he has had opportunities where either his receivers or running backs have let him down. I don't think the lack of td's for Heaps is a good indication of how he could lead this team.

The BYU offense is a passing offense. Heaps is the guy. That was evident yesterday. I like the idea of letting him take his lumps now early on in the season and being able to improve in the system as the year progresses. Nelson still has a place in this offense. He can still be used in situations where he can use his running ability. He can pass well enough that in a limited role teams would still have to respect that part of his game. I just don't see him being the guy. 

It's time to give the ball to the kid. Give him a chance to get into a rhythm and win over the rest of his team. I don't see the coaches throwing him to the wolves next week in Tallahassee, but I wouldn't be surprised to see him start against Nevada. 

Shane


----------



## Kevin D

Yep, go easy on Riley Nelson. If BYU hadn't have recruited him while on his mission, he'd have made a fine backup behind the best QB in the state, Diondre Borel at Utah State.


----------



## Dodger

coyoteslayer said:


> BTW your thread about the Holy War was very entertaining to say the least. You asked both sides to be very civil. You also said that Bronco and Kyle should tell their fans to be nice to eachother, but then you go on to bash the BYU honor code. :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll: Your words speak volumes about you. It is ok to call you Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=49&t=21966
> 
> Maybe today then you can sing kumbaya songs with sensitive fans. BTW like it or not, but it's always been called a "Holy War"


Good. I'm glad you enjoyed it. Hopefully you learned something to it.

How exactly is it contradictory to say that Bronco and Kyle should make efforts to reign in their fans and that I think enforcement of the honor code at BYU is lacking?

Are you insinuating I have not been civil here? Show me. I've not said anything mean-spirited.


----------



## Dodger

coyoteslayer said:


> I'm laughing so hard if you are actually serious. How long should have I waited? 2 hours, 4 hours, the next day? If the UTES lost to any team then BYU would be bashing just the same. There is another thread on another site where BYU fans were saying their win over Washington was better than the Utes win over Pitt.
> 
> Dude, you need to lighten up and not take things so seriously. We can poke fun at eachother teams at times. BUT we all know that it's just a game.


You are totally inconsistent. The win against Pitt was far from impressive. It was a sloppy game filled with poor execution. By comparison, the Washington/BYU game was not. But so what?

That's not even what we are talking about here. It's not even comparing the same things. BYU fans can talk amongst themselves about whatever they want. If they come out and gloat when Utah loses, that's something different. You didn't come here to talk about the game. You came here to gloat.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Are you insinuating I have not been civil here? Show me. I've not said anything mean-spirited.


Are you jumping to conclusions again?

You have been civil in this thread, but I'm sure you will say that I haven't been civil because of my negative comments towards BYU performance yesterday. BYU fans need to realize that this year might be a 8-4, 7-5 winning year for them. They just need to break in Jake Heaps no matter if they win or lose.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> You didn't come here to talk about the game. You came here to gloat.


Not much to talk about other than BYU didn't show to play because they struggled in all major areas. Even Many BYU fans will tell you that. Yes, I truly love it when BYU suffers a loss. I will admit it. I said before they played the game that BYU would have their first loss of the season, and Bronco's winning streak would come to an end. It's no secret. I don't like BYU all that much and it's fun to watch them lose.

Do you understand that sweet cheeks?



> You are totally inconsistent. The win against Pitt was far from impressive. It was a sloppy game filled with poor execution. By comparison, the Washington/BYU game was not. But so what?


Even with all their sloppy plays they still came out with the win which is all that matters in the end.


----------



## Dodger

coyoteslayer said:


> Are you insinuating I have not been civil here? Show me. I've not said anything mean-spirited.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you jumping to conclusions again?
> 
> You have been civil in this thread, but I'm sure you will say that I haven't been civil because of my negative comments towards BYU performance yesterday. BYU fans need to realize that this year might be a 8-4, 7-5 winning year for them. They just need to break in Jake Heaps no matter if they win or lose.
Click to expand...

How can I jump to conclusions with a question? You insinuated I was a hypocrite by asking whether or not to call me Dr. Jekyll or Mr. Hyde.

I don't think you haven't been civil. A little illogical, but not uncivil. You came here as a Ute fan, looking to gloat.

Even if BYU fans do need to realize that this year might be 8-4 or 7-5, why is it your job to tell them? You came here saying that BYU can no longer compete and has to leave the conference to go independent because they can't compete. I challenged you on that and you still have not justified what you came here to say.


----------



## Dodger

coyoteslayer said:


> You didn't come here to talk about the game. You came here to gloat.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to talk about other than BYU didn't show to play because they struggled in all major areas. Even Many BYU fans will tell you that. Yes, I truly love it when BYU suffers a loss. I will admit it. I said before they played the game that BYU would have their first loss of the season, and Bronco's winning streak would come to an end. It's no secret. I don't like BYU all that much and it's fun to watch them lose.
Click to expand...

I admitted as much above. So what?



coyoteslayer said:


> Do you understand that sweet cheeks?


Yes, so what?



coyoteslayer said:


> You are totally inconsistent. The win against Pitt was far from impressive. It was a sloppy game filled with poor execution. By comparison, the Washington/BYU game was not. But so what?
> 
> 
> 
> Even with all their sloppy plays they still came out with the win which is all that matters in the end.
Click to expand...

Yes, so what? You said that BYU fans on another site were saying the win against Washington was better than Utah's win against Pitt, and you insinuated that those sentiments were BYU gloating over Utah fans. So, my question remains, so what?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Even if BYU fans do need to realize that this year might be 8-4 or 7-5, why is it your job to tell them? *You came here saying that BYU can no longer compete and has to leave the conference to go independent because they can't compete. I challenged you on that and you still have not justified what you came here to say*


.

I already told you, but I will write it different this time and more slowly for you...........As long as BYU keeps using both QBs without naming one as the true starter and the other as only a backup then they won't be competing good with anyone. Jake Heaps won't become a good QB sitting on the bench. BYU needs to look to the future of their program, and not just the here and now.

BTW, I never said that BYU HAD to leave, but I said it's another good reason to go Independent.. That was a tongue in cheek comment. You take things way to serious. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Teams that don't have a starting QB do not have a good football team.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Yes, so what? You said that BYU fans on another site were saying the win against Washington was better than Utah's win against Pitt, and you insinuated that those sentiments were BYU gloating over Utah fans. So, my question remains, so what?


Yes, so what? So what if I come on here to gloat about BYU losing. Why do you even care?


----------



## Huge29

You guys clearly need to get a room or take care of this via PRIVATE messages.
BTW-I will say it again-don't argue with CS and expect to have a reasonable discussion. Why he has appointed himself as the moderator of all Y threads only he can answer, but hopefully he will just leave us wondering and not answer and just pay attention to the U threads.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> You guys clearly need to get a room or take care of this via PRIVATE messages.
> BTW-I will say it again-don't argue with CS and expect to have a reasonable discussion. Why he has appointed himself as the moderator of all Y threads only he can answer, but hopefully he will just leave us wondering and not answer and just pay attention to the U threads.


Oh ouch Brother Heugly. I think you have a history of taking out your a$ $ on a lot of issues. Everything I have said it what any BYU fan would be saying.......Why in the heck hasn't BYU decided a QB yet and start focusing on their team. BYU didn't show up to play the game.

Relax my little green MOD. I have had to listen to your UTES BS crap for years.


----------



## Riverrat77

GaryFish said:


> I've not seen the game but I definatly called it wrong. I was on a family roadtrip today, and just got in at 1:25 AM. So Coyote- I'm not dodging anything. The only game I saw was through Greg Wrubel's eyes on the radio. I'll reserve anything else about it until I can fire up the TiVo tomorrow while I'm skipping sunday school. From what it sounded like, the game was an utter freaking disaster after the first quarter. But like I said, I'll give my hopefully realistic breakdown after I watch it.
> 
> FWIW - I didn't catch a single down of the ute game today either so I'll not comment on that, other than it looks like from the score they beat UNLV. Good job?


All I heard was from Utefan's phones and what they announced over the loudspeakers.  Doesn't sound like it was very pretty after halftime.


----------



## Briar Patch

....anyone else feel like they are sitting at the centerline on a tennis court, watching a marathon match?

....... o-|| ......

CS *OOO* Dodger


:O•-: :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck

How is AF not ranked this week and Utah moves up 6 positions after beating UNLV at home??? That's what I want to know...


----------



## Huge29

stablebuck said:


> How is AF not ranked this week and Utah moves up 6 positions after beating UNLV at home??? That's what I want to know...


I think they were 27ish among others receiving votes.


----------



## stablebuck

yeah I saw that...my thinking is that they didn't want to put them in the rankings just to have them drop out next week after OU...
but then again Pitt being ranked #15 preseason would destroy that logic...haha


----------



## GaryFish

Well, I finally got a chance to watch the game so I figured I better comment. 

Overall - Arm-blocking and turnovers killed BYU. Air Force out-performed BYU in all aspects of the game. I was pretty discusted by the Cougars after the first quarter. 

Specifics-
-Defense - I hate the dang ankle-biters that are Air Force. That cut blocking is cheap crap and I hate it. But it is effective. Breaking down several dozen plays (love the TiVo for a real break-down), Air Force effectively took out the front four of BYU, and the closing linebackers crashing the holes were only getting arm tackles that were fairly easily broken. BYU's defense was wholly ill-prepared to deal with the cut blocks, and was horrible in tackling technique by the LBs. Air Force really didn't do anything special, but getting 5-6 yards/carry and they'll win every time.

-Offense – Awful in every aspect.
-QB Play - Nelson showed that he can't run a vertical offense. Since he is no threat on middle or long passing, Air Force cheated up with the LBs. They mostly rushed 3, sometimes 4, but knew Nelson would scramble. True, Nelson had nearly 100 yards on his 19 carries, but those came at a cost of disabling all other offensive threats from BYU. Heaps led a nice drive that would have resulted in a score if JJ hadn't dropped the ball and Chambers knocked it into the end zone instead of out of bounds. I think Anae and Doman gave Nelson enough rope in this thing to hang himself. And he did. He proved he cannot lead BYU, and Air Force showed the recipe for shutting him down - cheat up with no respect to the middle/long range passing game and BYU will become the king of 3 and out.

-RB play. JJ DiLuigi showed good sings until his head got into it. He had nice runs, but after the fumble he was done. He showed he is mentally weak. And Nelson's happy feat and selfishness with the ball instead of dump passes to RB's did no good either. The Cougs are REALLY missing quality backs like Unga and Tonga. But as long as Nelson is playing, the RBs are irrelevant because he doesn’t use them anyway.

-Receivers – Learn to catch the freaking ball! Chambers sucks and should be benched. He’s shown in the last 2 full seasons and again this year that speed is no substitute for actually catching the ball. The way the receivers were dropping passes, its no wonder they kept Nelson in the game to scramble for whatever he could. 

-Coaching calls – Anea needs to have a very serious come-to-Bronco meeting today. Air Force is the one team BYU will face where our receivers are faster/bigger than the DBs. Air Force is missing their two starting safeties, and BYU goes with Nelson’s horizontal run game? Really? Bad call all around. 

-Gary’s Conclusion – This game exposed the extreme drop-off in talent at receiver and running back over last year. Nelson showed he cannot run anything once a team keys in on him. This may be his fault, or the fact that the WRs can’t catch the ball and the RBs can’t hold on to it. Either way, BYU will not – cannot win consistently with Nelson. Bright spots? Only four more days until we get thrashed in Tallahassee. Oh goody.


----------



## GaryFish

As for many of Coyote's assertions here. Let me offer this up. 

-I, as a loyal CougarFan have been, and will be very quick to pile on Utah after they lose. I hope utefan doesn't get too excited about wins in their cupcake schedule from now until the end of October when their season actually begins. WHEN the utes lose 3 of their last 5, I WILL be piling on. 

-As far as the Cougs bailing, errrr, going independent, because of losses like this to Air Force - if that triggered a path to independence, utah would have gone independent years ago. But little brother doesn't have the fan base, even in their own state, to sustain that. BYU has about 65% market share in Utah. That's not trash talk - its just fact.

-And for BYU losing 4-5 games as they probably will this year, I'll need to take some advise from utefan on how to deal with that. Its been so long since we didn't have 10 wins, I'll need advise on how to cope with it. 

-And Pac-10 - shut up about that already. Utah was the Pac-10s 7th choice for conference expansion. 7th! They took a horrible CU program before they picked you. Clearly it has nothing to do with quality. It has everything to do with getting 12 teams so they can have a conference championship game. U are a place filler. 

-Last shot - Quit your whining about BYU going independent. Until utefan can tell me how their TV coverage is going to be in the Pac-12, I won't listen to you. Once it sinks in that you are the second smallest and least relevent TV market in the conference and you realize that only 3 of the 6 conference games get on TV every week, you'll be longing for the coverage on the MTN. And that is sad. But don't worry. That 'team down south' will be on TV every week on ESPN so you can at least watch a game.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> As for many of Coyote's assertions here. Let me offer this up.
> 
> -I, as a loyal CougarFan have been, and will be very quick to pile on Utah after they lose. I hope utefan doesn't get too excited about wins in their cupcake schedule from now until the end of October when their season actually begins. WHEN the utes lose 3 of their last 5, I WILL be piling on.
> 
> -As far as the Cougs bailing, errrr, going independent, because of losses like this to Air Force - if that triggered a path to independence, utah would have gone independent years ago. But little brother doesn't have the fan base, even in their own state, to sustain that. BYU has about 65% market share in Utah. That's not trash talk - its just fact.
> 
> -And for BYU losing 4-5 games as they probably will this year, I'll need to take some advise from utefan on how to deal with that. Its been so long since we didn't have 10 wins, I'll need advise on how to cope with it.
> 
> -And Pac-10 - shut up about that already. Utah was the Pac-10s 7th choice for conference expansion. 7th! They took a horrible CU program before they picked you. Clearly it has nothing to do with quality. It has everything to do with getting 12 teams so they can have a conference championship game. U are a place filler.
> 
> -Last shot - Quit your whining about BYU going independent. Until utefan can tell me how their TV coverage is going to be in the Pac-12, I won't listen to you. Once it sinks in that you are the second smallest and least relevent TV market in the conference and you realize that only 3 of the 6 conference games get on TV every week, you'll be longing for the coverage on the MTN. And that is sad. But don't worry. That 'team down south' will be on TV every week on ESPN so you can at least watch a game.


Don't let Yote get under your skin, your feeding the troll and he doesn't represent most Ute fans.

BYU needs to just go with Heaps, he is their quarterback for the future, start getting him the experience now. He can't be much worse than Riley. Also Air Force is a good team and being 9/11 they had a little extra motivation. I wouldn't be surprised to see Air Force beat the Utes, Air Force could go number three in the conference this year.


----------



## GaryFish

jahan said:


> Don't let Yote get under your skin, your feeding the troll and he doesn't represent most Ute fans.


Not at all. Thing I know about Coyote, he just likes to talk. No harm in it. He's just having fun. I don't take it personal, as I know he's just having a good time. And I fully expect some back from him - its what makes the rivalry fun. Though I've not met him, I'm guessing that if I met him on the stream or in the field some time, we'd get along. And that's all good.

I know what most utefans are like. Many very good friends are in that category, and my Dad is a utefan. Just got back from a trip to see my Dad. He's at home, and receiving hospice care, and I only hope and pray he lives to see the rivalry game this year. And if he does, he'll get a phone call from me so I can sing the Cougar Fight song. And if the Utes win, I'll get a call from him singing Utah Man. But on my visit, I still gave him a new BYU football shirt, as well as a new Utah shirt. My Dad is dying, but we still enjoy the rivalry bantor. Its fun and always respectful. So yea, nothing Coyote will/can say will get under my skin on this deal.


----------



## orvis1

Ouch.. Sounds like Gary took some ribbing over the weekend... Yep hard to swallow that once again BYU isn't going to sniff the BCS that has got to be hard to stomach as a hard core cougar fan especially when the Utes are pounding the MWC bottom feeders. Hopefully BYU hooks up with a major conference soon otherwise it may be a long time until we see the "team down south with all the fans in Utah" in the BCS. I guess we will have to tune into ESPN U on Thursday night at 10pm to watch that BYU vrs San Diego technical culinary academy game... LOL sorry just had to throw that jab in there... 

If it is any consolation my beloved Irish lost the game on a last minute drive to Michigan because once again we cannot play defense in South Bend. The Michigan QB only accounted for 502 yards in offense though that happens in most games right?


----------



## GaryFish

You are right about BYU not sniffing the BCS any time soon. But the irony of that is that last year, TCU only pocketed about $7M from their game, after the MWC took half, and 1/3 got split among all the Non-AQ teams. So BYU can hope and pray that every XX years they'll get BCS pay-out, or take the $10M they'll get from ESPN EVERY year. Kind of a no-brainer really. 

Bummer for your Irish. I'm still floored by how bad Weiss jammed that program up. Wow.


----------



## HighNDry

BYU fans need to get used to this feeling. Going solo means they will not have a conference championship to play for each year--something a team with a loss or two to non-conference teams can still shoot for. With this loss they will not be in the run for a conference championship unless TCU or Utah stumble somewhere. One conference loss sours this season and any loss as an independent will sour a season. BYU may be in for a losing season this year. The Utes will get there wish and play against a mediocre Y team. I still can't figure out why the U wants to play a losing Y team every year. I love it when they meet at the end of the season and their game determines a conference champion. The weird Ute fans would rather play a BYU team that is 0-10 when they meet. That is just weird, and then they still gloat over a win. Oh well, those days are done, that ship has sailed, that water is all downstream now.

I think I'll continue to cheer for my Weber Wildcats and watch the up and coming USU program in Logan.


----------



## GaryFish

So does this mean that BYU might get a bowl game not called the Las Vegas Bowl? Though considering we could end up in the New Mexico Bowl - that is really sad! But the sad thing - either TCU or Utah will win the conference and geta BCS bowl. So the Vegas Bowl gets first choice of any bowl eligible team in the MWC. And you can bet they'll take BYU in the last year they can. So BYU finishes 3rd or 4th this year - they get the Vegas Bowl. If they finished 1st or 2nd - they'd get the Vegas Bowl. And the sadness of that is what has BYU and Utah leaving the MWC.



> I still can't figure out why the U wants to play a losing Y team every year.


Simple. Its the only time they win.


----------



## Riverrat77

Wow... its getting rowdy in here. I love it!!


----------



## mikevanwilder

Question? What is more true about the AF vs BYU game? Is AF that good? or is BYU that bad. To me it seemed like the problem with BYU in that game was the inability to stop the option, which is something they knew AF was going to run. 
It will be intresting to see how they respond to that loss at FSU. Although if they do pull a win out of there it won't be near as good as it would of been had FSU even played a decent game at OU. 
Oh well good luck to BYU the rest of the season.


----------



## GaryFish

The way I saw it, Air Force did an excellent job of exposing and exploiting BYU's weaknesses on both sides of the ball. So I think Air Force is good, and showed just where BYU isn't.


----------



## Dodger

coyoteslayer said:


> Yes, so what? You said that BYU fans on another site were saying the win against Washington was better than Utah's win against Pitt, and you insinuated that those sentiments were BYU gloating over Utah fans. So, my question remains, so what?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, so what? So what if I come on here to gloat about BYU losing. Why do you even care?
Click to expand...

Then you are exposed for what you are. You came here to trash talk/gloat, not to add to the discussion. That is, in my opinion, petty and little.

You say BYU went independent because can't compete any more because of the 2 QB system. I showed that you are wrong.

I pointed out that Ute fans come to kick Cougars while they are down much faster than Cougar fans come to kick Ute fans. You proved me right.

Now you admit it. You came here to gloat, within an hour of the end of the game. Why do I care? Because you have proven me right, at least with respect to you. You have no credibility when your reasoning has no focus. You have basically elevated your wandering reasoning to the level of a three-year old crying "my dad can beat up your dad." I hope you feel better now. :O||:


----------



## Dodger

Huge29 said:


> You guys clearly need to get a room or take care of this via PRIVATE messages.
> BTW-I will say it again-don't argue with CS and expect to have a reasonable discussion. Why he has appointed himself as the moderator of all Y threads only he can answer, but hopefully he will just leave us wondering and not answer and just pay attention to the U threads.


Huge, and I mean this sincerely, why? If he can make his accusations in public, why can they not be met in public? I didn't intend to create a problem.

It seems to me that if he has appointed himself the moderator of all Y threads, isn't he the one that is off topic?

I assure you, from the outset, I didn't expect a reasonable discussion, which is precisely how I intended to show how absurd and petty his comments were.

Say the word, and I'll stop. I've done what I set out to do.


----------



## Dodger

Briar Patch said:


> ....anyone else feel like they are sitting at the centerline on a tennis court, watching a marathon match?
> 
> ....... o-|| ......
> 
> CS *OOO* Dodger
> 
> :O•-: :mrgreen:


I don't, for the same reason, I wouldn't call it a "tennis match," if I was across the net from Roger Federer. It wouldn't be much a match for Roger Federer. -_O- :twisted:


----------



## coyoteslayer

Dodger said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, so what? You said that BYU fans on another site were saying the win against Washington was better than Utah's win against Pitt, and you insinuated that those sentiments were BYU gloating over Utah fans. So, my question remains, so what?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, so what? So what if I come on here to gloat about BYU losing. Why do you even care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are exposed for what you are. You came here to trash talk/gloat, not to add to the discussion. That is, in my opinion, petty and little.
> 
> Yes, but that is what any fans does of their rivalry team. They gloat that them when they get spanked by another team. Dodger this isn't anything new in sports. It's not petty and little. It makes things fun as long as you don''t go home and cry about it in the end.
> 
> You say BYU went independent because can't compete any more because of the 2 QB system. I showed that you are wrong.
> 
> I was being sarcastic when I said this. I already told you that.
> 
> I pointed out that Ute fans come to kick Cougars while they are down much faster than Cougar fans come to kick Ute fans. You proved me right.
> 
> That is because BYU loses a lot more than BYU does. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Now you admit it. You came here to gloat, within an hour of the end of the game. Why do I care? Because you have proven me right, at least with respect to you. You have no credibility when your reasoning has no focus. You have basically elevated your wandering reasoning to the level of a three-year old crying "my dad can beat up your dad." I hope you feel better now. :O||:
> 
> Haha, if the Utes were to lose to Airforce instead of the BYU then you can bet your ass that BYU fans would be gloating about the Utes losing. It's just part of the game and fans love to harass other team's fans when they lose. It has nothing to do with a 3 year old child.
> 
> Dodger don't be so sensitive when Utes gloat at BYU losing. You just need to grow a set.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dodger

GaryFish said:


> As for many of Coyote's assertions here. Let me offer this up.
> 
> -I, as a loyal CougarFan have been, and will be very quick to pile on Utah after they lose. I hope utefan doesn't get too excited about wins in their cupcake schedule from now until the end of October when their season actually begins. WHEN the utes lose 3 of their last 5, I WILL be piling on.


I agree with everything you said except the above Gary. You don't have to kick the Utes when they lose to be a loyal cougar fan.

Since we will continually play each other, it is better for us both to go undefeated until the last game of the regular season. I'm not saying you have to cheer for them, I'm not saying you can't provide a fair analysis of the game (which I think you did with respect to the Air Force game, Air Force deserves credit, which you gave). I don't even think some good-natured teasing is out of line, providing you are bustee-cool with a Ute fan.

The rivalry used to be fun. Now it is just nasty. Making the rivalry more fun begins with me, and begins with you.

The gloating can be saved for November.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Bronco needs to grow a set also and sometimes take control of his football team. He said he trusts his men to make the right decisions. He need to step up and take charge once in a while even if he hurts someone's feelings.



> The rivalry used to be fun. Now it is just nasty. Making the rivalry more fun begins with me, and begins with you.
> 
> The gloating can be saved for November


Dodger, I will be gloating this weekend when BYU loses again to Florida ST. I also believe that Nevada can beat BYU.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Hi, sorry I'm late. Did Pitt win this last weekend? I've been hunting and don't know what the hell is going on.


----------



## Dodger

coyoteslayer said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, so what? You said that BYU fans on another site were saying the win against Washington was better than Utah's win against Pitt, and you insinuated that those sentiments were BYU gloating over Utah fans. So, my question remains, so what?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, so what? So what if I come on here to gloat about BYU losing. Why do you even care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you are exposed for what you are. You came here to trash talk/gloat, not to add to the discussion. That is, in my opinion, petty and little.
> 
> Yes, but that is what any fans does of their rivalry team. They gloat that them when they get spanked by another team. Dodger this isn't anything new in sports. It's not petty and little. It makes things fun as long as you don''t go home and cry about it in the end.
> 
> No, it's not. Having lived outside of Utah, I can tell you that it is not what any fan does for their rivalry team. Virginia and Virginia Tech leave each other alone until they play. Ohio State fans don't say boo about Penn State or Michigan until they play. I never said it wasn't new that doesn't change its pettiness.
> 
> You say BYU went independent because can't compete any more because of the 2 QB system. I showed that you are wrong.
> 
> I was being sarcastic when I said this. I already told you that.
> 
> So you didn't mean it and it didn't make sense. I can't speak to the former, but I have shown the latter.
> 
> I pointed out that Ute fans come to kick Cougars while they are down much faster than Cougar fans come to kick Ute fans. You proved me right.
> 
> That is because BYU loses a lot more than BYU does. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Now you admit it. You came here to gloat, within an hour of the end of the game. Why do I care? Because you have proven me right, at least with respect to you. You have no credibility when your reasoning has no focus. You have basically elevated your wandering reasoning to the level of a three-year old crying "my dad can beat up your dad." I hope you feel better now. :O||:
> 
> Haha, if the Utes were to lose to Airforce instead of the BYU then you can bet your **** BYU fans would be gloating about the Utes losing. It's just part of the game and fans love to harass other team's fans when they lose. It has nothing to do with a 3 year old child.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> Dodger don't be so sensitive when Utes gloat at BYU losing. You just need to grow a set.[/color]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Please, insulting my "set" only continues to prove me right. I'm not sensitive about BYU losing. I want the rivalry to be fun and good natured. There's no place for hate in the rivalry. If Max Hall thinks you're classless, prove him wrong. Coming to gloat about something you had no part in isn't doing that.


----------



## Dodger

coyoteslayer said:


> Bronco needs to grow a set also and sometimes take control of his football team. He said he trusts his men to make the right decisions. He need to step up and take charge once in a while even if he hurts someone's feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rivalry used to be fun. Now it is just nasty. Making the rivalry more fun begins with me, and begins with you.
> 
> The gloating can be saved for November
> 
> 
> 
> Dodger, I will be gloating this weekend when BYU loses again to Florida ST. I also believe that Nevada can beat BYU.
Click to expand...

Do your worst version of "my dad can beat up your dad." You are just going to continue proving me right.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Please, insulting my "set" only continues to prove me right. I'm not sensitive about BYU losing. I want the rivalry to be fun and good natured. There's no place for hate in the rivalry. If Max Hall thinks you're classless, prove him wrong. Coming to gloat about something you had no part in isn't doing that.


Yeah, you're being sensitive because people are trashing talking BYU. I could care less about Maxxie Pads Hall. I never cared what he thought. Max Hall isn't anyone special that people should be worrying about what he thinks.

*BTW, Dodger my friend, I will hunting for a 82+ inch antelope this weekend so it might take me awhile to come on here and gloat since you're keeping track of the time then I thought I would just let you know.*

*Dodger, Oh also lets have a little friendly bet. If The Utes are ranked higher at the end of the season then I get to pick your avatar for a month. You game?*


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Do your worst version of "my dad can beat up your dad." You are just going to continue proving me right.


 -_O- -_O- -_O- ok Deal!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'll bet coyoteslayer's dad is a ball biter. So you bay want to keep your dad out of it dodger.


----------



## proutdoors

fixed blade said:


> I'll bet coyoteslayer's dad is a ball biter. So you bay want to keep your dad out of it dodger.


100% out of line! :evil:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

proutdoors said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet coyoteslayer's dad is a ball biter. So you *bay* want to keep your dad out of it dodger.
> 
> 
> 
> 100% out of line! :evil:
Click to expand...

Your right that should have said May


----------



## proutdoors

No, leave his dad out of it. This is NOT the gutpile (thankfully)! Fire away at cs, he asks for it, his dad however does/has not. I personally know this man, and his character is above reproach. I don't find ANY humor in your comments. Like I said, this is NOT the gutpile!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

****, I wish I could always be as perfect as you. What's it like having that halo floating above your head?


----------



## Dodger

coyoteslayer said:


> Please, insulting my "set" only continues to prove me right. I'm not sensitive about BYU losing. I want the rivalry to be fun and good natured. There's no place for hate in the rivalry. If Max Hall thinks you're classless, prove him wrong. Coming to gloat about something you had no part in isn't doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're being sensitive because people are trashing talking BYU. I could care less about Maxxie Pads Hall. I never cared what he thought. Max Hall isn't anyone special that people should be worrying about what he thinks.
> 
> *BTW, Dodger my friend, I will hunting for a 82+ inch antelope this weekend so it might take me awhile to come on here and gloat since you're keeping track of the time then I thought I would just let you know.*
> 
> *Dodger, Oh also lets have a little friendly bet. If The Utes are ranked higher at the end of the season then I get to pick your avatar for a month. You game?*
Click to expand...

Call it whatever you want, I call it petty. I call out BYU fans when they do the same thing, albeit less often, to Utah fans.

I don't care what the Utes are ranked until the final Saturday in November. I don't like Utah but I would like them to win until that day because it is best for my team. You don't seem to get that the same is true for you, in reverse.

Have a nice hunt. :O--O:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Sorry I called your dad a ball biter c.s. Didn't mean to get your other dads panties in a wad. Jesus, pro you need a sense of humor. Oh and before you tell me joking around about c.s. dad isn't funny, my reaction is get a sense of humor mr. perfect. Your whining and righteousness is getting old.


----------



## proutdoors

fixed blade said:


> Sorry I called your dad a ball biter c.s. Didn't mean to get your other dads panties in a wad. Jesus, pro you need a sense of humor. Oh and before you tell me joking around about c.s. dad isn't funny, my reaction is get a sense of humor mr. perfect. Your whining and righteousness is getting old.


Atta boy! Way to show your IQ and maturity. Keep at it if it makes you feel like a man. I NEVER said I was perfect, just that I thought your comment was out of line. If that 'offends' you, GROW UP! I have no personal issues with you, don't make this more than it is. :roll:


----------



## Huge29

[exclamation:1pjst4mc][/exclamation:1pjst4mc]Let's all take a deep breath here and try to get back on topic! I don't think anyone really meant to talk about anyone's father or mother in any literal sense. Let's just let this one die if the actual topic is dead, otherwise please handle any *private* issues via *private* messages, thanks!


----------



## coyoteslayer

I get back from shooting my rifle and I see a few cheap shots.

Nice cheap shot Fixed Blade. I know you have issues with me. I'm not sure why. I have never gotten personal with you. I could say a lot about your wife or other family members, but I'm not going to take your bait. I'm sure your just trying to get me banned, but sorry little troll. It just isn't going to happen .

I see even *Huge29*, the little green MOD, has to get in his cheap shot as he fires off his warnings hahahaha. Yeah I probably deserve some of the crap, but the Little green MODS always play their double standards and then I call them on it through Pms then I get banned for it. I understand we should be nice to them because they are volunteering their time, but they should be fair across the board without favoring their friends.. If I talked about someone's dad like fixed Blade then I would be banned for sure so why is their always a double standard?


----------



## Comrade Duck

coyoteslayer said:


> ... but I'm not going to take your bait. I'm sure your just trying to get me banned, *but sorry little trol*l. It just isn't going to happen .


That right there is funny. Pot meet Kettle.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer

Oh I just like harassing a lot of BYU fans because I hear the same old crap every sunday. I'm not trying to make anyone mad or upset, but it's funny to see BYU lose when they are suppose to be so superior. BUT the UTES is the Big brother now whereas BYU is little sister going Independent.


----------



## Comrade Duck

Big brother? Big brother is a state of mind. The fact that you jumped on here to post about the Y long before you said anything about Utes shows that you still have the little brother syndrome. No BCS win will ever change that. Own it!

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Big brother? Big brother is a state of mind. The fact that you jumped on here to post about the Y long before you said anything about Utes shows that you still have the little brother syndrome. No BCS win will ever change that. Own it!
> 
> Shane


Well not much to talk about when your playing a cupcake like UNLV. Shaky Smithson did redeem himself though. I'm sure I won't be commenting much on New Mexico either. I do remember that BYU almost losing to New Mexico last year though, but the NM kicker liked hitting the posts 4 times.


----------



## Comrade Duck

coyoteslayer said:


> I do remember that BYU almost losing to New Mexico last year though, but the NM kicker liked hitting the posts 4 times.


Of course you do. You follow the Cougs more so than most BYU fans.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer

NO, I just watch both BYU and Ute games. Most BYU fans only talk about BYU during church or in their testimonies. :lol: :lol: That always cracked me up.


----------



## GaryFish

> I do remember that BYU almost losing to New Mexico last year though, but the NM kicker liked hitting the posts 4 times.


And I seem to remember two all conference ute defenders tackling each other as Andrew George ran into the end zone!

Now that I've made my smarmy rivalry comment, I'll attempt to interject as a moderator here, though I know I'm walking a fine line as I'm in the middle of the bantor. Trash talk teams all you want. Trash talk my team. I'm OK with that, but don't attack me personally, or other members personally. Next personal attack from anyone and I'll lock this thing down.

Thanks! Now carry on. Tell me again, about those two yootz that ALMOST made tackels last year CS. How did that go? ;-)


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Thanks! Now carry on. Tell me again, about those two yootz that ALMOST made tackels last year CS. How did that go?


That was pretty funny :lol: I also remember saying last year that BYU won't be as good as the Utes with their new QB as the Utes were last year with their new QB Wynn.

Oh wait Bronco hasn't named a QB yet because he's more worried about hurting Riley's feelings.


----------



## GaryFish

I remember saying last year when I heard some of my fellow Cougar fans complaining about Max Hall. I knew there would be a time when we'd miss how good he really was. I just didn't know it would this soon.


----------



## coyoteslayer

I have family that are BYU fans though. I use to like BYU until I met a lot of BYU fans at BYU. Here is a pic of my cousin. I talk smack with him a lot.


----------



## jahan

For what it is worth I laughed at Fixed comment, it was meant as a joke and I took it that way.


----------



## orvis1

I would pay big money to see a fixed vs pro cage match.. The under card could be dodger vs coyoteslayer we could raise enough money to pay some hosting fee's for sure...


----------



## bowhunter3

proutdoors said:


> No, leave his dad out of it. *This is NOT the gutpile (thankfully)!* Fire away at cs, he asks for it, his dad however does/has not. I personally know this man, and his character is above reproach. I don't find ANY humor in your comments. Like I said, this is NOT the gutpile!


So glad to hear from you God! Get a life man!


----------



## proutdoors

bowhunter3 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, leave his dad out of it. *This is NOT the gutpile (thankfully)!* Fire away at cs, he asks for it, his dad however does/has not. I personally know this man, and his character is above reproach. I don't find ANY humor in your comments. Like I said, this is NOT the gutpile!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear from you God! Get a life man!
Click to expand...

What I find funny is how all you internet tough guys are so sensitive on what I said. I guess you all are allowed to voice your 'feelings', but I am not. Take a look in the mirror boys. I merely pointed out, based on what I KNOW of fixed' opinion of cs, that his comment was out of line, *IN MY OPINION*. If you all find humor in what he said, good for you, carry on.......Talk about a bunch of whining...... :roll:


----------



## .45

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, leave his dad out of it. *This is NOT the gutpile (thankfully)!* Fire away at cs, he asks for it, his dad however does/has not. I personally know this man, and his character is above reproach. I don't find ANY humor in your comments. Like I said, this is NOT the gutpile!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear from you God! Get a life man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find funny is how all you internet tough guys are so sensitive on what I said. I guess you all are allowed to voice your 'feelings', but I am not. Take a look in the mirror boys. I merely pointed out, based on what I KNOW of fixed' opinion of cs, that his comment was out of line, *IN MY OPINION*. If you all find humor in what he said, good for you, carry on.......Talk about a bunch of whining...... :roll:
Click to expand...

I think you said the right thing, glad 'somebody' did !!


----------



## jahan

Opinions are like ********....wait that doesn't work on a website that is based around opinions. :mrgreen:  Yote can defend himself, especially since he brought in on himself. My opinion is if you can start **** you best be able to take it back without having all of your friends come to save you. But once again, just my not so humble opinion. :mrgreen: :lol: BTW I still love you all, I think we need a group hug and this time, no reach arounds Yote.  :lol:


----------



## bowhunter3

proutdoors said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, leave his dad out of it. *This is NOT the gutpile (thankfully)!* Fire away at cs, he asks for it, his dad however does/has not. I personally know this man, and his character is above reproach. I don't find ANY humor in your comments. Like I said, this is NOT the gutpile!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear from you God! Get a life man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I find funny is how all you internet tough guys are so sensitive on what I said. I guess you all are allowed to voice your 'feelings', but I am not. Take a look in the mirror boys. I merely pointed out, based on what I KNOW of fixed' opinion of cs, that his comment was out of line, *IN MY OPINION*. If you all find humor in what he said, good for you, carry on.......Talk about a bunch of whining...... :roll:
Click to expand...

yeah, we are the internet tough guys :roll:


----------



## .45

jahan said:


> Opinions are like ********....wait that doesn't work on a website that is based around opinions. :mrgreen:  Yote can defend himself, especially since he brought in on himself. My opinion is if you can start **** you best be able to take it back without having all of *your friends come to save you.* But once again, just my not so humble opinion. :mrgreen: :lol: BTW I still love you all, I think we need a group hug and this time, no reach arounds Yote.  :lol:


Whoa !!!!! heh, heh... :lol:

I just see no reason to bring family into these arguments. Members only...


----------



## Dodger

orvis1 said:


> I would pay big money to see a fixed vs pro cage match.. The under card could be dodger vs coyoteslayer we could raise enough money to pay some hosting fee's for sure...


Just to be clear, I don't have any hard feelings toward Coyoteslayer. I hope he nails a nice speedgoat this weekend.

I don't wish him anything bad, I just wish he would reciprocate and not come here just to be petty, as he admitted he did.


----------



## proutdoors

Dodger said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would pay big money to see a fixed vs pro cage match.. The under card could be dodger vs coyoteslayer we could raise enough money to pay some hosting fee's for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, I don't have any hard feelings toward Coyoteslayer. I hope he nails a nice speedgoat this weekend.
> 
> I don't wish him anything bad, I just wish he would reciprocate and not come here just to be petty, as he admitted he did.
Click to expand...

Well stated. 8)


----------



## Catherder

Dang, this has gotten pretty heated over here, and it isn't even rivalry week. 
O*-- <<--O/ 
Can't wait till the end of November. Go Utes.


(and go cougs too, they will need all the help they can get against the Seminoles this weekend)


----------



## HighNDry

The Utes have two ways to have a winning season in their way of thinking:
1. Win more games than they lose.
2. Lose all their games but beat BYU.

With that mentality they can smile a lot more than the rest of us. Hehehehehe! hahahahahaha!


----------



## Riverrat77

Catherder said:


> Dang, this has gotten pretty heated over here, and it isn't even rivalry week.
> O*-- <<--O/
> Can't wait till the end of November. Go Utes.
> 
> (and go cougs too, they will need all the help they can get against the Seminoles this weekend)


+1.... its pretty fiery around here and I didn't even have much to do with it. :shock: :lol:


----------



## GaryFish

The funny part about the rivalry smack, is utefan says "You guys suck!" and most Cougar Fans are saying "Yes, we do." And utefan doesn't quite know how to react to that. And the Max Hall smack is only funny 1 out of 3 times, or until the cover 2 breaks down to give up the game. The independence smack works until utefan realizes they won't be able to see thier team on TV more than about 3-4 times a year. But then utefan talks about how great they must be because they got invited to the Pac-10. Until you remind them that Colorado got invited first. And it all goes round and round. Which is so much more interesting than the days when the rivalry wasn't competative. Its so much better this way.


----------



## bowhunter3

GaryFish said:


> The funny part about the rivalry smack, is utefan says "You guys suck!" and most Cougar Fans are saying "Yes, we do." And utefan doesn't quite know how to react to that. And the Max Hall smack is only funny 1 out of 3 times, or until the cover 2 breaks down to give up the game. The independence smack works until utefan realizes they won't be able to see thier team on TV more than about 3-4 times a year. But then utefan talks about how great they must be because they got invited to the Pac-10. Until you remind them that Colorado got invited first. And it all goes round and round. Which is so much more interesting than the days when the rivalry wasn't competative. Its so much better this way.


I don't care that Colorado got invited first, they thought they were going to get the big 12 to join, I could care less that they wanted Texas first, who wouldn't. I will bet you a lot of money that they wanted utah long before they would have wanted Colorado.... Also, I hope you enjoy watching BYU play on Tuesdays and Thursdays because that is all they are going to get. I love how you get on here and Bash utah fans all the time for talking about BYU when alll I read is the BYU fans doing that except for CS seriously, you talk more about Utah than any Utah fan I know, But what ever makes you feel good about you team I guess


----------



## bowhunter3

Also have you not heard of regional coverage? They have a deal with fox, I really would find it hard to believe that fox sports rocky mountain doesn't show all of Utahs games, That would not make any since at all


----------



## coyoteslayer

BYU sucks so bad that even Pres. Monson is a Ute fan.

Here is a pic I posted last year with Coach Whit's daughter.

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=21033&hilit=+Monson


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

coyoteslayer said:


> Monson is a Ute fan.


More case and point from my perspective.


----------



## GaryFish

First, in all reality, I don't think Pres. Monson cares about who wins the rivalry game. He is a graduate of both schools, and is the Chairman of the Board of Trustees at BYU. I really doubt he cares one way or the other. He has some higher priorities going on.

On the regional coverage thing - putting smacktalk aside, does anyone know what exactly the deal is with the TV contract with Pac-10? From what I've heard, Fox (or one of their affiliates) will pick up 3 Pac-10 games each week. The national feed wil get the top game, and then the regional affiliates will pick up the game that best fits their market. If that is the case, and this is a serious question - if the Utah-WSU or whatever game is not one of the 3 games, can a local affiliate like KJZZ pick it up? I certainly hope that is the case. Really - I do. Does anyone know for sure what the deal is?

Like with the deal BYU has with ESPN - if ESPN doesn't pick up the game, BYU has the rights to broadcast it on their own network. Plus, they have the rights to re-broadcast all home games on their own channel. It would be cool if Utah had the same kind of deal, but I don't know what the Pac-10's deal with fox entails.


----------



## bowhunter3

I really don't know, I just find it hard to believe that our local fox station wouldn't cover it


----------



## bowhunter3

I also doubt Monson gives a crap about football


----------



## GaryFish

I don't think it is a matter of if they wouldn't cover it, it is a matter of if they CAN cover it. Like right now, the Mountain West Conference owns the rights to all games played in the stadiums of MWC teams. So that is why the channel 2 and channel 5 coverage of Utah and BYU games went away after the contract with the MTN was signed. It wasn't that the locals didn't want the games, it was that they couldn't have them. And hopefully the local fox affiliate will be able to carry them, but they are also bound to broadcast what the national feed tells them to broadcast. I don't know if they Pac-10 will own all games, or release those they choose not to carry on the national or regional feeds. That's why I'm asking the questions. I really don't know the answers.


----------



## HighNDry

I've seen Monson at Jazz games and I have seen him at BYU basketball games. Remember the Jazz game where he walked past Sloan and tapped Sloan on the shoulder? That was hilarious. So maybe basketball is his game??

Oh, and I hear he's a fly fisher.


----------



## Riverrat77

GaryFish said:


> The funny part about the rivalry smack, is utefan says "You guys suck!" and most Cougar Fans are saying "Yes, we do."


Not gonna lie, you're the only one I've seen do it with any consistency.  8)


----------



## GaryFish

I tell ya RR - after breaking down the last two games, freezing several plays and really breaking them down - I can't come to any other conclusion at this point. Though, after the UW game I was a bit optimistic - maybe 9 wins. After the Air Force game, I'm thinking a 7 win season may be something worth celebrating. The truth is probably somewhere in between.


----------



## mm73

GaryFish said:


> I tell ya RR - after breaking down the last two games, freezing several plays and really breaking them down - I can't come to any other conclusion at this point. Though, after the UW game I was a bit optimistic - maybe 9 wins. After the Air Force game, I'm thinking a 7 win season may be something worth celebrating. The truth is probably somewhere in between.


Its too early to say at this point, and I don't think the Air Force game is necessarily a good indicator of where BYU is at this year. For one thing, I think Air Force is going to surprise a lot of people this year. They could have a 9-10 win season this year. If I was a Ute fan I would be nervous about that game this year as well. For another thing, Air Force is a really different animal when it comes to preparation and clearly the Cougars were not prepared for them this year, especially on defense. That is on the coaches. But they wont face another opponent this year like Air Force in terms of their schemes and style of play, so I think at this point the Washington game is a better indication than the Air Force game of how this team will play this year. But we are only two games into the season so it is really too early to say. We will know a lot more after the FSU and Nevada games. If they can manage a 2-2 record after those games then I think an 8-4 season is still realistic.


----------



## proutdoors

GaryFish said:


> I tell ya RR - after breaking down the last two games, freezing several plays and really breaking them down - I can't come to any other conclusion at this point. Though, after the UW game I was a bit optimistic - maybe 9 wins. After the Air Force game, I'm thinking a 7 win season may be something worth celebrating. The truth is probably somewhere in between.


I still haven't see the Air Force game yet. But, correct me of I'm wrong, Gary, but I seem to recall you having this doom and gloom prediction early on last year, the year before that, the year before that... :? I am not saying you need to be a Pollyanna, but dissing the Y just to appease the utefan makes little sense either. I wouldn't be a BYU fan if I had such a negative outlook at their ability year in, year out. :O•-:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Anyone recall what airforce's defense was ranked against passing last year?


----------



## GaryFish

No doom and gloom Pro. Just trying to be realistic. And I couldn't care at all what utefan thinks. But I can look at a play and realize that my own team failed in their coverage, blocking, or whatever and not go down the road of blaming the refs for the call/non-call, or making excuses. I'm as hard-core BYU fan as you'll find. I never wear red, I drive a blue car with BYU plates, and I don't own a sweatshirt that doesn't have a team logo. My children have grown up convinced that "rise and shout the Cougars are out" was once in the hymn book. My Dad is a ute, and on his deathbed, and I still call him to talk trash about football. 

But I still see some major defeciencies in this year's team. And the schedule doesn't bode well for a team in the rebuilding stages.


----------



## stablebuck

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Anyone recall what airforce's defense was ranked against passing last year?


they were #1 in the country against the pass up to the BYU game last year giving up 128yds/game...


----------

